# New Holster Almost Ready



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

It's been a month and my new holster will be ready on 4/6. I've never been able to find a holster that I was completely happy with so I decided to have one made ( in leather) at a local holster company. It was a great experience discussing with the owner what I was looking for in a holster from the thickness of the leather, lining and the color I wanted.

The cost is about the same as you would pay from a major manufacturer such as Galco.

I'll post some pictures after I pick it up.

Wisconsin Holster Company | Custom Gun Holsters


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

That's why I like to make my own. :mrgreen:

One of my first ones for my SR9c...


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I make all of mine. If I'm not happy with it it goes on ebay and I try again.


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice job Acepilot. I've thought about making my own. Maybe next time


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have used the BladeTech KLIPT Ambi-holster and I've been happy with it. It covers the gun well, and it also allows me to go tucked or untucked. But I recently ordered the INCOG Eclipse for my Glock 19. I should have it in about a month or so. I would love to make my own, but I really don't have the money to invest in the equipment to produce a professional grade quality holster, and it is far more convenient for me to just buy what I want. I use primarily kydex now b/c it is easier to reholster IWB, and I rarely carry OWB anymore. Even then, I have a Safariland ALS which I really like. Nice, secure fit with a locking mechanism so that the weapon doesn't fall out if I have to move around like if I were deer hunting, etc. I haven't hunted in years, but you get the idea. It's essentially the same security as the old molded leather Safariland holsters I had with the thumb break button. 

I really like the look of a quality leather holster, but it just doesn't make sense to me to spend the money for one like I would want (expensive taste, I admit) when I am happy with the one handed reholster capability of kydex. I did buy a couple of the Alien Gear rigs. They are really nice for the money, but it is too cumbersome to get on, and it is sort of difficult to reholster b/c the back side is pliable, which makes for an inconsistent path for the gun. You have to sort of work it back into the holster. I like to be able to slip the holster on or take it off quickly as I may need to take it off for a quick minute or when I get in the truck. Then I like to secure it next to me btwn the seat and console for easy access. I'm all about a bunch of convenience!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Dave_Sab:
I kind of like the "Blackhawk" OWB holsters that I've purchased from of all places Walmart's for under $30. Actually I think it was $19.95. For that price I figured I'd give it a try. The've held up very well, are comfortable and can be used for a variety of different guns. I bought a shoulder holster for $140 from El Paso Saddlery for a Springfield XD/XDM, excellent quality, but the damn thing wouldn't fit. No way, no how. You could tell that it was molded for that particular pistol and was stamped for an XD. My Glock G23 and G26 are a perfect fit, so I decided to keep it. The dealer did offer to give me my money back. It really is a nice holster and am glad it works for my Glocks. Problem is you could buy something like this at a gun show from a dealer you might not ever see again, bring it home and be shit out of luck. Yeah, finding the right holster can indeed be a chore. I've got a drawer full of them. You never really know for sure until you practically sleep with it on.


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

My holster


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

*Why make one when you can buy a better one at a very reasonable price.*



acepilot said:


> That's why I like to make my own. :mrgreen:
> 
> One of my first ones for my SR9c...


If you like that holster you should take a look at Holsterpro.com, model 722 for $60. I have been carrying one for years.


----------

